
LibreOffice 6.2.0 was ported to Haiku - buovjaga
https://haiku-os.tumblr.com/post/174629492437/libreoffice-620-was-ported-to-haiku-its
======
buovjaga
The LibreOffice Qt5 backend they use was started by Jan-Marek Glogowski and
native menu support was added by Katarina "bubli" Behrens. Bubli has created a
KDE5 backend on top of the Qt5 one and the screenshot in the Haiku blog is of
the KDE5 one.

------
navjack27
its pretty broken. i gotta mess with it more. the font is screwy so far.

